# Logs & PowerWagons Westbound



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool! I love it. Nice B&W pictures! Love those Powerwagons. I have one Powerqwagon on the layout all the time in a vignette, and two of the WWII ambulance version I want to make as a flatcar load, yet to do.


----------



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

*PWs*

Yes, PowerWagons are my second passion. Love them. Wish they made pickups like that today. Those were real trucks, not like these "commuting to the supermarket" trucks of today.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

In the oilfields in Texas, they use Autocars to haul rigs.
(Don't get in a rig hauler's way. It's suicide.)
These should be classified as something other than trucks.
Bad a$$ looking from the front.
Even meaner towards the business end.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice photos. :thumbsup:


----------

